
A Feud in Wolf-Kink Erotica Raises a Deep Legal Question - IdoRA
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/23/business/omegaverse-erotica-copyright.html
======
DanBC
The DMCA is supposed to have protections against malicious use, but it's clear
that those protections do not work.

This is remarkable:

> “We’ve seen lots of examples of people sending D.M.C.A. notices when it’s
> pretty obvious that they didn’t think there was copyright infringement,”
> said Mitch Stoltz, a senior staff attorney for the Electronic Frontier
> Foundation, a nonprofit digital rights group. “There’s not much
> accountability.”

> On May 21, the U.S. Copyright Office released a report detailing how the
> 22-year-old D.M.C.A. has failed to keep pace with the anarchic digital
> ecosystem, as online platforms have been overwhelmed by a crushing volume of
> takedown notices. Between 1998 and 2010, Google received fewer than three
> million such notices; in 2017, the company got more than 880 million — an
> increase of more than 29,000 percent, according to the report. Many requests
> are legitimate, but the report notes that other motives include “anti-
> competitive purposes, to harass a platform or consumer, or to try and chill
> speech that the rightsholder does not like.”

This is an algorithmic arms-race between the bots that find "infringing"
content and send takedown messages, and the bots that respond to those
takedown messages.

------
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Wolf-
kink%20erotica&sort=byDate&type=story)

